# Ere Deer



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Poped down to Dunham today and thought I would take a couple of pics of the deer, enjoy : victory:





































Chris


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lovely pics.
Been ages since I have been over to Dunham Massey.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

wow great pics chris, they are beaut x


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

great pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> *Poped* down to Dunham today and thought I would take a couple of pics of the deer, enjoy : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> ...












Seriously though, nice photos. :flrt:​


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like how you centred text under the pope, as though he's saying it XD


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

stunning animals :flrt:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Now that the pics have loaded, woww, they're stunning...Look so adorable!
Nice pics too, captured the colours very well:2thumb:
Saw a muntjak and it's baby last night coming back from the cinema, have a blurred video of it...lol.The young one was tinyy, and blinded by our headlights.The silly thing took a minute to cross (literally) while its mum waited at the side...Almost slow motion:lol2:


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning pics

I always have deer poop around my car in the mornings, im sure they come and lean on the bonnet for warmth lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic pics of some absolutely stunning critters!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Fantastic pics of some absolutely stunning critters!


Thank you  they have some beautiful markings


----------

